
Ink Gushes in Japan’s Media Landscape - mjfern
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/21/world/asia/21japan.html?hp
======
lars512
In my time in Japan, I felt an overwhelming lack of diversity which really
shocked me in comparison to my home country of Australia. I now realise this
is because one in four permanent residents of Australia were born overseas
(2006 census). In comparison, Japan has very little migration. This makes it
seem like a special kind of bubble, able to sustain many interesting and
valuable cultural aspects at the cost of some social stagnation. Then again,
maybe I'm just biased towards the kind of place I grew up in.

------
emanuer
This is an very interesting point to me, with our start-up we offer the same
content in English, German and Japanese. What we found is that, for every US
visitor there will be 3 visitors from Germany and 6 from Japan, although 80%
of our ads are in English. There simply is no competition in Japan. I don't
really know why, but no one writes content online.

For example 132 million people speak Japanese. Only 62 million speak Italian
and only 46 million speak Polish. When you take a look at Wikipedia, Japan has
less articles than Italy or Poland.

Poland = 708,702 | Italy = 699,426 | Japan = 684,725
<http://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/List_of_Wikipedia> (I am not aware of any
mentionable alternative to Wikipedia in Japan)

For everyone creating content online this is quite a paradise, the second
biggest economy in the world and the SEO competition is something like it was
in the US in 2003.

